# OFF SEASON BULK HYPE HERES A PICTURE



## Lawton hopwood (Aug 24, 2012)

LOVE OFF SEASON BULKING !!!!!!! HAPPY GYM GOING


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nice skinny legs mate im impressed ...


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

ewen said:


> nice skinny legs mate im impressed ...


I'm glad you don't go in my journal with them comments m8. :laugh:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

ewen said:


> nice skinny legs mate im impressed ...


comment like that has got to hurt!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> comment like that has got to hurt!


only if bothered about legs which i dont think he is


----------



## Lawton hopwood (Aug 24, 2012)

dont worry about my legs are good i fell there my strong point bering 6 foot 5 and ive looked st the picture and i couldnt tell if you thought they look skinny or just cz am wearining pants and not shorts ?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

ewen said:


> only if bothered about legs which i dont think he is


LMFAO im not sure you have given this guy the best introduction :laugh:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Lawton hopwood said:


> View attachment 92541
> View attachment 92538
> LOVE OFF SEASON BULKING !!!!!!! HAPPY GYM GOING


When are you competing then?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lawton hopwood said:


> dont worry about my legs are good i fell there my strong point bering 6 foot 5 and ive looked st the picture and i couldnt tell if you thought they look skinny or just cz am wearining pants and not shorts ?


im only pulling yer skinny leg mate .

do you walk past the squat rack oh sorry you`ll call it a curling rack :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Smitch said:


> When are you competing then?


When hes developed a calf


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

do they do upper only class ?


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Lovely cornice around the ceiling :thumb:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

find a diffrent sport , try hairdressing :laugh:

sorry, only pulling your skinny leg.... i do hope that jokes not been used :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

just noticed this is in the natty section ....pull the other skinny leg :laugh:


----------



## Lawton hopwood (Aug 24, 2012)

its actually fuuny where all talking about this but its leg day today for me am all carbed up had my meals got my jack 3d in my bag and am really feeling this sesson


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lawton hopwood said:


> its actually fuuny where all talking about this but its leg day today for me am all carbed up had my meals got my jack 3d in my bag and am really feeling this sesson


smash it new massive hench dude with skinny legs :thumbup1:


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

Do you mean like this.

LMFAO.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

You want to see the blonde from Vyomax this Lawton chap knocks about with!

Swit swoooooooo......


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> You want to see the blonde from Vyomax this Lawton chap knocks about with!
> 
> Swit swoooooooo......


blonde mate she doesnt look at legs its all about the biceps .


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

ewen said:


> im only pulling yer skinny leg mate .
> 
> do you walk past the squat rack oh sorry you`ll call it a curling rack :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking good mate!! You gonna compete in future?


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Fair play mate looking in great shape


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

looking good bud, how long have u been training and whats ur stats? nice one.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> You want to see the blonde from Vyomax this Lawton chap knocks about with!
> 
> Swit swoooooooo......


Pics or no blonde


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

ampre said:


> Do you mean like this.
> 
> LMFAO.
> 
> View attachment 92542


That is brilliant! haha


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

Hartman said:


> Pics or no blonde


Sophie Smith is her name bud bang it in the fb.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Mate thats a tidy physique you there, keep banging on the size and you will be a monster with that frame!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

do you guys personally know the OP or just being abusive towards a new member?

i'm lost if it isnt a joke i've missed out on and apologise lol.

either way, congrats on the build i can see and i hope you have the mass hidden under the trackies (legs before smart ass' chirp up lol). I work with a BNBF top heavyweight and have a lot of respect for you guys.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Pics or noskinnylegs


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Lawton hopwood said:


> View attachment 92541
> View attachment 92538
> LOVE OFF SEASON BULKING !!!!!!! HAPPY GYM GOING


A cracking build mate well done....Plenty on this forum would love a build like that.Can see youve put in a lot of hard work in the gym,,keep it up


----------



## Lawton hopwood (Aug 24, 2012)

thanks alot guys means alot hopefully il be ready to compet next year fibgers crossed !


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Whatever you are doing, keep it up mate.

And remember, juice to win!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Looking good fella, but natural? Really?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Lawton hopwood said:


> thanks alot guys means alot hopefully il be ready to compet next year fibgers crossed !


Keep us posted on how you get on,,,looking good:thumb:


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Good size and shape fella, keep it up.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lawton hopwood said:


> thanks alot guys means alot hopefully il be ready to compet next year fibgers crossed !


i think your ready this year mate think you`ll go a long way .

enter this i think you`ll smash it http://www.mrgayuk.co.uk/2012/


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Well I'd be chuffed to look like that... fair play.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

OP, dont worry about Ewen. Hes only jealous because he cant fit into his skinny jeans any more


----------



## Lawton hopwood (Aug 24, 2012)

yeah natrual so far but am thinking of moving up a level tho for next year been thinking about it for a while now gear, but we will see 24 just trying to make a name fro my self like everyone else whats everyone training tonight ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lawton hopwood said:


> yeah natrual so far but am thinking of moving up a level tho for next year been thinking about it for a while now gear, but we will see 24 just trying to make a name fro my self like everyone else whats everyone training tonight ?


im training my fat ass to stay on the sofa .

you`ve done well no doubt about it .

so what happened to the leg pictures you were going to post ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> OP, dont worry about Ewen. Hes only jealous because he cant fit into his skinny jeans any more


i used to love my skinny carrot jeans :crying:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Lawton hopwood said:


> its actually fuuny where all talking about this but its leg day today for me am all carbed up had my meals got my jack 3d in my bag and am really feeling this sesson


show that 100kg squat whos boss!.. lol jj mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh dear


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Have we even establised if this guy is even the guy in the pictures.


----------

